# Mini Paceman 2014 - Steering & radio issues



## Hayley15 (11 d ago)

I bought my mini just under a year ago and have had an issues with the steering. It pulls/glides to the left, I've had the tracking redone and the steering rake looked at - no fault with this - but each time the tracking is put back within 5mins of driving it reverts back to pulling. 

I also now have a fault with the radio/entertainment system. Just before Christmas when driving the car there was a smell that I'd describe as a burning diesel coming through the heating vents. The smell went but a few days later on starting the car the radio unit was completely dead, 5mins into driving it turned itself on but none of the buttons will now work and only the up/down volume on the steering wheel works. 

Any ideas as to what could be causing/caused these issues? Any help is very much appreciated!


----------

